# What is the brightest single AAA with pocket clip?



## speedsix (Feb 8, 2010)

Looking for a bright compact light that I can clip to a pocket or on a strap. I have ultra compact keychain light like the Inova Microlight and the Photon Freedom. These lights are tiny and produce a nice amount of light for up close. I mention them because I want something they can not give me.

What I want is the brightest and most throw out of a regular AAA powered light that I can get for under $30. It doesn't have to have more than one mode, it doesn't have to be waterproof, it doesn't have to be tactical, it doesn't have to do anything other than turn on and off with one hand and throw the best beam out of a tiny AAA package. 

I know that AAA lights can produce an amazing about of light, I just don't have much experience with them. 

The only single AAA light I have a Trustfire XP. I will use that as a base for what I like and don't like. I will list my wants and see what comes closest.

What I like about the Trustfire XP:
1. Click button instead of twist on.
2. Small size.
3. Fairly bright.
4. AAA battery.
5. Glow in the dark button and o-rings.

What I don't like about the Trustfire XP:
1. Heavy for it's size. It is stainless steel. Aluminum would be lighter.
2. No pocket clip.
3. Not a beam, it is more of a flood.
4. Too smooth and slick, some texture would be great.


Okay you flashlight experts, point me towards a few lights that match what I am looking for.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Feb 8, 2010)

Check out the Maratac AAA, in a natural silver finish, available at CountyComm.com. Three stage switch; aluminum HA II finish; 80 lumens on high with a 1.5 v lithium primary cell (OK, a 1.7 v lithium primary). Cost is about $20, plus shipping.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 8, 2010)

AKOray 103 fits the bill to a tee
Maratac AAA its a twisty but very nice 
I have both and they work great.

Maybe a preon 1 still twisty but its suppose to be a nice light.


----------



## Painkiller1009 (Feb 8, 2010)

DaveTheDude said:


> Check out the Maratac AAA, in a natural silver finish, available at CountyComm.com. Three stage switch; aluminum HA II finish; 80 lumens on high with a 1.5 v lithium primary cell (OK, a 1.7 v lithium primary). Cost is about $20, plus shipping.



I run 10440s in my maratac. I know you shouldnt since 10440s dont have protection but, as long as your smart and dont over discharge them you will be fine. It makes this light come alive I might add!


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 8, 2010)

Fenix LDO1 is a bit brighter than maratac/itp eos, you need good timing to get it for $30.
Akoray 103 and eos also good choices.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

ITP and maratac lights are extremely bright with 10440 cells... unfortunately they also run very HOT. So 1-2 minute bursts only. I found the tint to be much whiter on mine too.


----------



## carrot (Feb 9, 2010)

Preon is 70 lumens OTF and has a pocket clip. $37

Optional clicky switch comes separate, but is quite easy to use without.


----------



## Ecolang (Feb 9, 2010)

Brightest one I have with a pocket clip is the Akoray K-103 running a 10440. However, because of the protruding switch button, it is too easy to switch it on in your pocket which you notice when your leg gets rather hot. And you've lost half or more of your runtime.

Most of these will only run 10-12 minutes on full with a 10440 which may be an issue for some.


----------



## cistallus (Feb 9, 2010)

The ITP A3 EOS Upgrade Edition is pretty good. I got one for around $21 (plus shipping) to give as a gift (you can buy them in various colors) - my other AAA light is the LiteFlux LF2X (NOT the current LF2XT) which is no slouch, but the ITP A3 is actually brighter on high than the LF2X (both using 10440)!

If you don't need several brightness levels, I think that the non-Upgrade edition is a single mode.

Any of these compact AAA lights are going to get hot on a 10440 on max; the A3 is the same as the LF2X in this regard.

I think the quality is good - the A3 is similar to the ITP A1 EOS I also have (1-CR123/RCR123) which seems almost identical to the 4Sevens Quark Mini 123.


----------



## speedsix (Feb 9, 2010)

Do any of them work okay with regular store bought AAAs? I assume they will use them but just won't have the same output.


----------



## kramer5150 (Feb 9, 2010)

speedsix said:


> Do any of them work okay with regular store bought AAAs? I assume they will use them but just won't have the same output.



ITP/Maratac work fine with standard alkalines... until the cells leak and kill the light. NiMH cells would be my suggestion. Save the landfills, save $$$ and save your light.

They just aren't as bright as with 10440.


----------



## Blackbeard (Feb 9, 2010)

If I'm wrong let me know, I don't own all of em, but for AAA use only Fenix LD01 is brightest i've seen. Can be had for $30 when on sale.


----------



## tsask (Feb 10, 2010)

What about the legendary "FENIX-STREAM"?
Microstream clicky body+FenixL0D head + 10440:naughty:


----------



## davidt1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, Maratac AAA is very bright on 10440, brighter than my Akoray K-106 on 14500. But brightness dims quickly on high.


----------



## c southers (Mar 19, 2011)

second the vote four the maratac and it comes in copper


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 20, 2011)

+1 on Preon 1 with clicky switch, or the Maratac AAA. I have and use both, and they are great!


----------



## Enzo (Mar 20, 2011)

I love my 4sevens Revo. Check out this comparison http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...4Sevens-ReVO-Comparison-Review&highlight=Revo
and go to the goinggear.com website to see video reviews of the Revo and several of the other lights mentioned in the thread.


----------



## grahamtdi (Apr 10, 2011)

+1 on the itp 03


----------



## meuge (Apr 13, 2011)

Preon 1 with a 14400 lithium ion AAA. It's a BEAST. Probably >150 lumens. Certainly brighter than Preon 2 with 2xAAA.


----------



## slipe (Apr 20, 2011)

meuge said:


> Preon 1 with a 14400 lithium ion AAA. It's a BEAST. Probably >150 lumens. Certainly brighter than Preon 2 with 2xAAA.


 
All the Prion 1 lights at 4Stevens are limited to 3 volts. They are also larger and heavier than the new iTP R5s. I would think both have about the same output.

The iTPs and Maratacs are also limited to 3 volts, but people (like me) still run 10440s. Over the past year or so I have destroyed several batteries of different brands and also blew something in the circuit of one of my Maratacs by running too long on high with 10440s. I trashed so many batteries from my single mode iTP Q5 that I put an alkaline in it and gave it to a friend. I haven't ruined a battery yet with my iTP 3 mode R5, but I don't run it very long on high.



speedsix said:


> Do any of them work okay with regular store bought AAAs? I assume they will use them but just won't have the same output.


 
You wouldn't like the new 3 mode R5 iTP or Prion 1 with alkalines or NiMH I don't think. They are both L/M/H, so you have to twist three times to get anything but a slight glow. If you want to use alkalines I think the single mode iTP would be more appropriate.


----------



## ronl (May 9, 2011)

I've been very happy with my ITP A3. It's plenty bright, comes with a pocket clip and you can get as a single mode or as an upgrade with 3 modes. Run fine on regular AAAs.


----------



## JNieporte (May 9, 2011)

Another +1 on the ITP EOS A3 Upgraded. Available in many colors. If it has to be a clicky (like my preference) buy a Streamlight MicroStream for about $15 and put the ITP's head on it. You'll still have the same modes, burn time, and brightness. A MicroStream and EOS A3 will run about $35 plus shipping.


----------



## march.brown (May 11, 2011)

My two ITP A3's have been on my keyrings for about a year now and are great EDC torches ... As they are on my two keyrings , they don't have their clips fitted ... They are the older (medium - low - high mode) versions ... My two A2's are used with the clips fitted as they are carried in jacket pockets ... They are low - medium - high , as is my A1.

The only one that I have had problems with is the A1 ... No matter how much I clean it , it still stutters and misses a mode fairly regularly ... It seems to need a clean quite often , whereas the others just don't get cleaned till I change the batteries which can be twice a year at most ... The A1 is relegated to bedside use now ... The other ITP's are perfect and are used on Eneloops.

I prefer the "twisties" in the smaller sizes of torch , but I suppose that is just personal preference.

The modification using the Microstream as suggested by JNieporte would seem to be the best option if a "clicky" is absolutely essential.
.


----------



## buds224 (Mar 21, 2012)

BUMP - to find out if anyone has any new suggestions.


----------



## Draven451 (Mar 21, 2012)

buds224 said:


> BUMP - to find out if anyone has any new suggestions.



Check out this thread for an option:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?329823-500-Lumen-AAA-Flashlight-(photos)-Work-In-Progress-Part-2

I recently received a Peak Vesuvius and it claims 650 lumens. It does not use AAA but uses IMR 10440 size if you will consider other cells similar in size. This light is bright but longer than many other AAA sized lights. I have seen some members modify a clip for another Peak light to fit.


----------



## AIC (Apr 17, 2012)

Just get the Streamlight Microstream C4 and you'll be happy.


----------



## gsr (Apr 24, 2012)

+1 on the Streamlight Microstream. Brightest isn't always best.


----------



## pepekraft (Apr 27, 2012)

I was digging through all my cheap lights, sure that I could find something that would meet your requirements. When you say "Trustfire XP" - I assume you mean the XP-EF23. It sounds like the right one - heavy, smooth, no clip. But my problem is.. my XP-EF23 throws better than any of my other 1xAAA lights. you can find brighter, but that's the best hot spot that I've got in the size.

Maybe something like the Ultrafire A3 (the single mode version, which can also take 10440). I have the 3-mode, but it's apparently restricted to low voltage. Hot spot is larger than the EF23, but I think it'd be significantly brighter, especially if you put a 10440 in it.

Or.. something with a larger head like a Romisen RC-B3? It looks a little large for a 1xAAA, but might have some throw.

good luck


----------



## gentlemanjacks (Apr 28, 2012)

maglite pocket size flashlight maybe ?


----------



## Ezeriel (May 2, 2012)

hypetac makes one that's good for 90 lumens on high


----------

